# PLEASE HELP ME !!



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

What does the vet say?


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

has she been to the vet/


----------



## NazAndHalo (Mar 31, 2021)

Starla said:


> What does the vet say?


She got groomed today and that is when we found this. I am actively trying to get her Vet appointment.


----------



## NazAndHalo (Mar 31, 2021)

Ava. said:


> has she been to the vet/


Not just yet. I am actively trying to get her an appointment.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

have any coconut oil? that will moisturize it for now and hopefully prevent itching.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

this stuff might not come before a vet visit, but it works wonders for my dogs allergies - Skin Soother®


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

It is impossible to diagnose visually but my initial thoughts are that it could be fungal like ringworm or mites like demodex or sarcoptic mange. All are treatable with proper diagnosis. A vet will be able to do a skin scraping to identify the cause. Grooming more frequently would help a great deal in catching skin issues early. It is easy for hair to cover up underlying issues.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

If Raindrops isn't correct (I suspect she is), the only time i have ever seem something like that on one of our pets was a cat, shortly after a food change when her hair rapidly began to fall out at her neck progressing down her back and sides, with her skin flaking. Took a few months to get back to normal, but her hair did grow back after we switched foods again. 

It can be hard to stay on top of a poodle coat and that fur can hide a lot! - I suggest googling 'line brushing a poodle' so you can make sure you are regularly seeing and checking her skin in the future, and the skin is getting some air circulation. 

Hope you can get a vet visit quickly! I know they are swamped here.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I know you didn’t mean it to happen but poodles need to be brushed regularly and groomed at least every 10 weeks. Unfortunately Raindrops might be right so your dog needs vet care. I wouldn’t put anything on her skin as it might make it worse.

Send a picture to the vet and try to convince them to see your dog urgently. I hope it goes well and I wish you the best with your baby.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

It looks like mange to me. See this article which has photos, and also google images for that. Act quickly in taking her to a vet, this won't go away without treatment and will get worse. 

There are natural remedies in this link too which includes how to decontaminate your home, but personally, based on how she looks, I'd go straight for vet treatment.

Let us know how it goes and good luck!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

You’ve received some good advice. 

What did the groomer have to say? Was your pup badly matted?


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I initially thought mange too. If you can't get your dog into the normal vet tomorrow you might need to consider the emergency vet. Grooming regularly can save a lot of money when you think of all that can happen if you don't with a poodle.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

It looks like either ringworm or mange. She will need to see vet for proper diagnosis and treatment.

I had a cat once with something similar and it was ringworm, and it is contagious so I'd get her checked asap.


----------



## Rupert's Poodle (Feb 27, 2021)

Is there just the one spot?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh dear that is very unhappy looking skin. I won't attempt a diagnosis but be aware that mange can spread to people as can ringworm so you really need a veterinary diagnosis asap so that you know if you need to be concerned with that issue. Please reconsider your grooming routine. Regular attentive grooming is really important to poodles and it seems most likely that this situation has resulted from the infrequent grooming.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

Sarcastic mange. It is treatable. What do you feed her? You often find this condition with dogs who are not getting enough nutrients.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Michigan Gal I think you caught a funny autocorrect, scarpoptic not sarcastic. I didn't know mange could have a sense of humor! Anyway for the record so people can look it up...


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

It’s Sarcoptic.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Starla said:


> It’s Sarcoptic.



Oops on me too!


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

lily cd re said:


> Michigan Gal I think you caught a funny autocorrect, scarpoptic not sarcastic. I didn't know mange could have a sense of humor! Anyway for the record so people can look it up...


I thought it was like that fish Sarcastic Fringe head 😅


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Scarpoptic is a really good word to describe the effects, though! Scars pop up and tickle...


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Seems we’ve lost the OP. Hoping they return with an update for us.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Do not use anything on it that may affect it to the point that the vet cannot correctly diagnose it!
One time I made the mistake on myself of taking an old medication until I could see the doctor. It made it so that lab tests couldn't correctly diagnose it. I ended up in the hospital. Coconut oil would be ok, or maybe vaseline, but no medication. 
I hope you have been to the vet!
We look forward to hearing what it is


----------

